# Cat brought in a starling



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Think its a starling or blackbird, its feathered and can fly a tiny bit. No idea where the nearest nest is and there arent any rescue centers i can get to.
Any tips?
Its readily accepted some worms from tweezers so far.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I would expect it to be a Blackbird as its still a little early for starling fledglings. A blackbird will be a warm, mottled ginger-brown, especially spotted down the belly. A starling would be much plainer, greyer and have a very pointed, triangular face. It would also have very large, fleshy yellow gapes at the side of the mouth. Blackbirds have these too, but much smaller. Earthworms are ok to feed, but hard work to get hold of. mealworms or catfood are also suitable and much easier. The main problem you have though, is that, even if there are no evident injuries, it is very likely to suffer septicemia from the cat bite, which untreated will usually kill them withing 2 or 3 days. Your local vet can provide antibiotics, but idealy it needs to go to an experienced rehaber. your vets may also know of these, as most will pass wildlife onto them, so worth checking. The RSPCA will collect and should get it to one of their own rehab centres, or one approved by them. depending on where you are and who they would take it too, this may not always be the best solution, but if there is no-one else, it may be your only option. Where abouts are you? someone may know of a rehaber local to you.


----------

